

Ask HN: How should I show sarcasm on the internet? - JacobEdelman

Specifically I&#x27;m asking about how to indicate sarcasm on HN. I&#x27;ve seen tons of different methods on different sites and I&#x27;m left confused about which ones to use.
======
valarauca1
Standard acceptable ways of showing sarcasm are

;)

:-)

:^)

</sarcasm>

at the end of your sarcastic statement. Largely the HN crowd doesn't like
sarcasm, because it normally detracts from the discussion.

------
james678
Sarcasm tends to work much better in face to face conversations (where you
have audiovisual cues) compared to a written medium like HN. Considering that
a large number of HN members don't have English as their first language, it
would either be completely ignored or worse, seen as the opposite of what you
are saying.

Your safest bet is to not indulge in saracasm on HN, lest you come across as
trying too hard to be "cool".

------
chatmasta
Wordplay is one theater for sarcasm that does not lose any weight online, and
is often easy for readers to appreciate immediately. There's nothing like a
good pun! And of course an exclamation point terminating the penultimate
sentence of a paragraph punctuated by an emoji. :)

------
graystevens
With SarcMarc of course! [http://www.sarcmark.com/](http://www.sarcmark.com/)
</sarcasm>

------
debacle
Try your best to convey it properly in your writing, and if your sarcasm is
not clear apologize and maybe remove your non-content.

------
jasonkester
Try to avoid using sarcasm here. It doesn't make for good discussion.

------
opless
I tend to use </sarcasm>

------
jordsmi
/s

